# STILL LOOKING FOR ELLA - 15.3 GREY MARE



## Emmaapple25 (17 October 2011)

I hope someone can help me!!! Im looking for a horse i bred about 8 years ago. She is called Ella and is a Lipizzaner. I sold her to a lady called Holly in Moreton In Marsh who sold her in December 2009 to a lady called Phyllis near Bath. Phyllis had an 11 year daughter and a couple of stallions, her aim to put Ella in foal I believe. A few people have mentioned the name Dilys Van Tromp, I have contacted her and she said she owned Ella and sold her a few months ago to a lady in Leicestershire. I then spoke to Holly again who said the lady was definitely called Phyllis!!! So not quite sure what to believe now! I have spoken to Farmkey & Ellas breed society and unfortunately after 3.5 years I am still registered as the owner at both!!

I owned Ella from birth and I would just like to see how she is doing and stay in touch (hopefully) with her. She was micro chipped and had a micro mark on her near shoulder (FARMKEY REF NUMBER 985120008881168), this may not be very visible as she will be very white now, she also had a scar on her near hind coronet band, and a patch of white skin on her nose. Her passport number is 826035030220256. 

I have also been told that DVT could possibly of sent her to Melton Mowbray horse sales, I have contacted them and they said a horse matching her description went through the sales late last year (2010) but DIDNT sell; so presuming she wasnt sold outside the ring she could be back in Somerset at DVT yard (Im sure she had her!)

ANY information would be great, if you know the owner and she doesn't want me to get in touch as long as i know Ella is okay i would be happy with that, but obviously would love to stay in touch with her. Thanks, please call me on 07882235023 or email emmaapple25@gmail.com Emma XX


----------



## Emmaapple25 (29 November 2011)

...


----------



## Emmaapple25 (14 December 2011)

Ella has been found! Her new owner rang me last night-so happy 

She is safe and well, and I'm hopefully going to see her this weekend!


----------



## lcharles (14 December 2011)

Awwww so please for you!! x where was she in the end? x


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (14 December 2011)

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=97


----------



## Emmaapple25 (14 December 2011)

Her friend saw my advert on H & H forum, she is very happy and in a forever home and I'm hopefully going to see her at the weekend! For all those looking keep trying, it took me 2 years but I got there, I put my advert on all the links that Tracing Equines recommend....... But make ure you bump your adverts to the top of the page, mine had disappeared on the popular sites - I'd only refreshed my H&H 'ad' the week before.

She was sold outside the ring as I thought, and then sold on to her new owner who contacted me - she's in Notts now


----------



## SpruceRI (14 December 2011)

So pleased for you xx


----------

